# Tug Vanguard Carmet Towing Co



## fitz1925 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Folks
Trying To Find Pictures Of This Tug In Its Cory Guise And Also Has Anyone Got Any Plans Of This Or Her Sisters
She Is The Ex Rathgarth,kenry,and Campaigner
Her Sisters Are Reagarth And Ramsgarth
Any Information However Small Would Be Fantastic
Regards
Peter J.fitzpatrick


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Some information about the Vanguard here;
http://www.marinelink.com/Story/Eight+Rescued+from+Sinking+Tug-15222.html


----------



## Willowgarth (May 7, 2009)

Hi Pete, There is a photo and info about her in the 'Cory Towage Ltd' a history of the group by W. J. Harvey (WSS). Do I detect another model coming on? Cheers, Fred


----------



## vincent simmonds (Jul 12, 2008)

My Modeler Friend Has Ship Plan Of Her Look Up Rathgart In Model Sec


----------

